# deer corn



## telegramsam (Oct 13, 2008)

Is deer feeder corn a "good" cheap source of food if you can't get any at the stores and have it stored?


----------



## twobit (Oct 13, 2008)

No. Deer corn should not be ingested by humans for any reason. Deer corn is allowed to have higher levels of Aflatoxins than feed grade or food grade corn. It is even not advisable to feed deer corn to domestic animals. It is not approved for domestic livestock. Horses are more at risk than cows tothe mold toxins. Do a search on aflatoxin or corn mold and you will find information. Deer corn is cheaper than feed corn because it cannot pass the quality tests for toxins that feed and human grade food does. It often molds faster in the bags than the feed grade corn.


----------



## PorkChop (Nov 3, 2008)

twobit said:


> No. Deer corn should not be ingested by humans for any reason. Deer corn is allowed to have higher levels of Aflatoxins than feed grade or food grade corn. It is even not advisable to feed deer corn to domestic animals. It is not approved for domestic livestock. Horses are more at risk than cows tothe mold toxins. Do a search on aflatoxin or corn mold and you will find information. Deer corn is cheaper than feed corn because it cannot pass the quality tests for toxins that feed and human grade food does. It often molds faster in the bags than the feed grade corn.


What about feed corn?


----------



## Topanga (Nov 6, 2008)

Why are deer able to injest the high levels of Aflatoxins, but not humans or any other animals? ?


----------



## outlander (Oct 27, 2008)

because they're suicidal...just look at how they like to run in front of cars.
Joking aside,I wonder the same thing.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Neither deer corn or feed corn would be suitable for human consumption. and neither is a " good" food source in the first place. Additionally most of the corn available for human consumption is genetical modified and hybridized.

I suggest getting your own corn to grow from someplace like this Seeds Trust is dedicated to selling heirloom seeds, vegetable seeds, bulk wild flower seeds, ornamental grass seed, siberian tomato seeds and herb seeds to promote self-reliance and genetic preservation.
or this
Native Seeds/SEARCH

They have several kinds of open polinated heirloom type of seeds including corn. Several of these corn varieties were grown by the native americans and can stand storage dryed. Some varieties are better for grinding and others can be stored dry and rehydrated in the same manner as beans. Here in NM corn used for rehydration in beans are called Chicas.


----------

